# handgrips what brand????



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I need some new hand grips . these factory ones suck. What brand is good and will last a while ? what are ya'll using?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have odi and they are awesome


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I had Death Grips on my Brute and liked them.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm running ODI's on both bikes. We love them. No glueing or grips slipping. Tighten them up and your good to go.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

Odi


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

i run odi on all my dirtbikes and fourwheelers


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

ODI's Are The Best I've Ever Had.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I swear by odi


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

^^ same here


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

oury they are like holding on to pillows


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

ODI Rouges is what I have.


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

on the ODI web site they list 2 different sizes. 120mm or the 130mm. i am guessing that is the bar size. i dont have any thing around here that measures "mm" hahaha thanks


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I've always run the Oury grips too. They are the most comfortable grip on the planet.


----------



## gozabn (Aug 21, 2009)

What is the correct length to get? 120mm or 130mm?


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just put a set of 130mm Rogues on mine this morning and the grip was almost an in longer than the bars. So the outside clamp isnt doing anything except holding the ODI cap on is this right or what? The grips were the same length as my stock ones just hang over the bar ends.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^Same for me. No problems with them slipping though.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

what is the website for the odi grips and how much does a set run and what size do yall recommend for the brute force


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> what is the website for the odi grips and how much does a set run and what size do yall recommend for the brute force


 bump!!! id like to know also


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I've got heated grips, and I need them and they blow for actual grip.

Do they make a heated grip?


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

ODI's for sure. Check out just-add-dirt.com. He has the lowest prices on ODI grips.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

I got mine from justadddirt as well I think they were just under $25 shipped. You can get them on eb ay and some other places but they cost about the same everywhere Ive seen them.


----------



## racr2453 (Jun 23, 2009)

Most bicycle shops will have the odi lock on grips as well...they come in a bunch of different styles..


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

1bigforeman said:


> ^^^Same for me. No problems with them slipping though.


 
So its ok to have them sticking out farther than the bars?


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

Will the 120's work since the 130's are longer then the bars?


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

i beleave the 120s will work, from my ******* figuaring.hahaha. i got the 130s and didn't have a problem with them when i rode this past weekend they do stick out past the end of the bar. i beleave the 130 grip is the same lenth but the clamps are what makes it longer than the bar. so the 120 grip might be shorter but the clamps should make up the lenth difference.


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have the 130 MM ODI Rogues on mine as well. Very comfortable and have never slipped. I ordered mine from wild boar atv, just told them what bike I had and they said the 130 MM was what fit.


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks fella's anything has to be better then these stock grips. I think there horrid!!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Amen. always ride with mechanix gloves on and it sux when they get full of mud.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

thats why i want different ones,so i dont have to use any gloves


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

I ride with gloves and the grips are still crap... This will be my next fix..


----------

